# Nail polish remover that works???



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 24, 2006)

god, I can never get one that works. It always takes like a half an hour to get all the polish off........Man the stuff they use at the nail salons comes off like magic. Anybody got any tips on what they use or what works well? Thankx!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I just buy Wal-Mart or CVS brand, and it works fine for me. It depends on the nail polish itself too. Polishes with glitter, or that are applied too thick, tend to be harder to remove.


----------



## ikana82 (Aug 24, 2006)

my nail lady uses pure acetone to take off my nail polish. pure acetone takes anything right off! if u have acrylics, it will melt them tho so becareful!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I just buy Wal-Mart or CVS brand, and it works fine for me. It depends on the nail polish itself too. Polishes with glitter, or that are applied too thick, tend to be harder to remove.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Ditto on the Walmart stuff for me too! I'll also add that they have the 'Simply Basic' removers that actually smell like the scents when they dry, rather then the regular acetone smell from others. I always use the SB Warm Vanilla Sugar 1 and love it!


----------



## rlise (Aug 24, 2006)

it doesnt matter what the name brand is.... is has to be 100 percent ACETONE. they do have it at walmart with the rest of the removers, its in a clear bottle and its says pretty big 100 acetone. all i like it the ones with glitter in them and its the only one that comes in less 30 seconds.. or just go to beauty supply store and look in there for some stuff!


----------



## Leony (Aug 24, 2006)

Moving this to BBF


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree witht the pure "acetone" it works best! I bought a large bottle at Sally beauty for less that $2.00


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* I agree witht the pure "acetone" it works best! I bought a large bottle at Sally beauty for less that $2.00 dude I totally forgot about that!! lol, I used it before works Much better!! Thank you!!
MODS-- you can close the thread now!!


----------



## bluestar (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this up, I had the same problem, esp with the glitter.


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep, acetone is all I use as well!


----------



## mickey1962 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use a remover by OPI that I found at a supply store. It works and it does not smell too bad. When I use pure acetone, I find it drys my skin out.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 4, 2007)

The stuff from CVS always works fine for me, unless I have an unusually stubborn topcoat or something.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

Pure acetone or nail polish remover that contains acetone... the stuff that doesn't takes A LOT longer/more effort to work.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

acetone


----------



## Lauren (Mar 8, 2007)

I use the ones you that are like a jar with a sponge and you stick your fingers in it, those are so easy to use! I thought acetone was bad for your nails?


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 16, 2007)

I use acetone but after buying a TIPS kit from QVC, I realized that their magic ingredient is soybean oil-- plain old veg. oil from the supermarket. I now add a little to the bottle of acetone and it helps take the polish off fast--- I think because the acetone doesn't evaporate so quickly and it also keeps your nails from being so dry feeling after removing polish. I do recommend you wash your hands after removing polish before you paint nails again.


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use acetone but after buying a TIPS kit from QVC, I realized that their magic ingredient is soybean oil-- plain old veg. oil from the supermarket. I now add a little to the bottle of acetone and it helps take the polish off fast--- I think because the acetone doesn't evaporate so quickly and it also keeps your nails from being so dry feeling after removing polish. I do recommend you wash your hands after removing polish before you paint nails again. That's brilliant! I'm going to have to try that!!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2007)

Any brand with acetone works fine for me, even cheapo brands ... it's always the acetone-free ones that take stinking forever to get the polish off! lol


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 17, 2007)

I use the CVS kind and it works great.


----------

